# Looking to spice up calipers!



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Want some advice on how to spice up calipers mayb different colour somthing but would I need to take calipers off or just spray or paint in place?? Some advice and pics would b much appreciated


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

These guys used spray paint but the norm is to use Japlac tinned paint readily available in B&Q.

Link to red paint HERE


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok my car is blue tho what colour whorls u say is best?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

I painted mine in red, look ok on blue car

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I think Red usually works best but yellow would go well too.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Kazoos u spray or paint urs??


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Kaz did you ! Stupid iPhone


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

staners1 said:


> Kazoos u spray or paint urs??


 :lol: :lol: that is officially Kaz's new name! love it!


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Pain in the arse these auto correction but kazoos is quite a Kool name lol


----------



## khidhaboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Me too looking to spice up Calipers along with Alloy Wheel refurb. I was personally thinking of Black Alloys and Red Calipers. IMHO I think red looks nice and sporty with a darkish car.

From what i've researched you can do it yourself depending upon time/money. I guess the DIY option is like the video in earlier post - just take of the wheels, mask up and either spray or paint (I think even Halfords have the paint, but spray might be better getting in all the little nooks). Making sure the Calipers are clean, free from grease and dry is key.

Other extreme is have them done professionally. I was looking at http://www.biggred.co.uk/ earlier today. You can buy of the shelf (if in stock) or they powder coat yours and remanufacture them back to you with new seals, piston and screws. Downside you gotta take them off yourself and then get them there... wait... then get them back and re-fit - car could easily be off the road for days. Would be nice if you could just drop the car off and then pick up the next day 

I did come across another option - buy/fit Brake Caliper Cover Kit (search on ebay), which you just stick on top of your existing calipers (no idea how good/bad they look) - would be nice to hear others comments as its a very very cheaper option and a quick way to decide on colour choice


----------



## pnptwomins (Nov 2, 2006)

HI KHID
see you got same colour as me just put black ally,s with red cally,s will post pic
CHEERS TWOMINS


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks like today is the big day for me and painting calipers  red it is then


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

They do look better in red, I did my fronts ones over a year ago and never got round to doing the rear! Maybe this year I'll get it done 

I used a product called Japlac from Homebase ...

http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...ay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=410106


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

just done mine guys looks quite cool i thought...just need to get alloys refurbed as last owner has made a mess of them


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Marc, *Colour* looks good.  8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

just fancyed trying somthing naew hoggy im well happy with them tho


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

staners1 said:


> just fancyed trying somthing naew hoggy im well happy with them tho


Hi Marc, Yes, look good, wheels next,? whats the latest on bumper damage.
Hoggy.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

haha well when u get some cash 1 of the boys in here hass offered me bumper then natan at chilton sed he will spray and fit for 100 so as sson as i get sum cash il get it done


----------



## khidhaboy (Jan 24, 2011)

pnptwomins said:


> HI KHID
> see you got same colour as me just put black ally,s with red cally,s will post pic
> CHEERS TWOMINS


Hi pnptwomins - would love to see a pic of your black alloys / red cally on the green TT. Thinking of reburfin mine black (matt / gloss not sure) but might bottle it lol

BTW nice job staners1 - did you brush it on or spray?
p.s have you thought about adding some Audi Decals stickers to your shiny new calipers?


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

khidhaboy said:


> pnptwomins said:
> 
> 
> > HI KHID
> ...


hey mate no but i think black decals now would look quite kool i used a brush mate and was suprised how well it come up.


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

staners1 said:


> just done mine guys looks quite cool i thought...just need to get alloys refurbed as last owner has made a mess of them


Am jealous now.

Looking to do mine as well.

How many coats did you apply and how long it took to do all 4 mate?

and did you use the Japlac High Gloss Enamel Paint ?

cheers


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

now buy some ebay audi rings and put them on the cali's i did mine a while ago, and they have lasted. Only ive kurbed all the wheels (cant blame previous drivers).


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

I bought the Halfords own make high temp paint cleaned calis off with wirebrush and a good degreasent cleaner andante two coats to each caliper. Hope this helps


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The best stuff for calipers is japlac much better and easier to use then the paint kits


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

I bought the Halfords own make high temp paint cleaned calis off with wirebrush and a good degreasent cleaner andante two coats to each caliper. Hope this helps


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

This was mine in black. I might have to repaint them soon (and the wheels will need re-doing)


----------

